

IBM & Wimbeldon: You can't accept t&cs electronically - stephenr
http://www.wimbledon.com/en_GB/tickets/201205091336562669724.html

======
stephenr
The whole ticketing system for Wimbeldon is bonkers anyway (a ballot so you
have the chance to get a ticket to a random match on a random day? Sounds
great!) but this seems absolutely ridiculous:

'Whilst we have introduced online payments, currently there are no plans for
online applications: we require you to sign an original form, agreeing to the
terms and conditions of the ballot to which we refer should a query arise as
to the validity of the application/ applicant.'

So apparently in all their wheelings and dealings, IBM have never come across
the HTML "checkbox" element, coupled with a line of text like "By checking
this box you agree to the terms and conditions"

How does anyone at IBM think this is good marketing for them? What's their
tagline then? "IBM: Keeping you in the 1980s"??

